# disinfectant and much more



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I use this stuff for all the birds and animals here. Its recommended for pigeons, chickens, horses, cats, dogs etc. 
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_librar...3c7eba-a7ff-4ceb-bf52-7463c15bf346&showText=1

Check out what the product controls. It does not take much either, about 3/4 tsp to a gallon of water.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Wildcat, your post reads as if you use this product -- ON -- or in the drinking water for your animals. Be aware that this product is a premise cleaner not for use ON an animal. Now they have introduced a Virkon product that is made just for adding to water and use as a dip if you so desire. But Virkon S is not that product. This is from Frank McLaughlin website.......



Secret #1
Attention: On August 26th, I had a visit from MSPCA which is the Massachusetts Prevention of Cruelty to Animals. I was reported for giving my pigeons Virkon S. I have used Virkon S one or two times per year and found this to be beneficial to the pigeons. Someone felt I was poisoning my pigeons. This could not be further from the truth. I would never do anything to harm my pigeons and advocate natural health methods. Virkon S is not designed for drinking water but has been used from Koi fish breeders to chicken breeders for years. I will no longer use Virkon S other than to disinfect my lofts, water dispensers and feeders. It seems that endless use of antibiotics and bleach in the drinking water is much better than Virkon S. I am disappointed I was not questioned direct by the person that reported my Virkon S use as a cruelty to animals. McLaughlin Lofts will not longer advocate Virkon S to be used in anyway other than instructed by the label. Virkon S is used around the world in many ways but the label must be followed here in the USA. 

Email Received 9/2/2015


Frank – I am the Technical Sales Leader for The Chemours Company, Clean and Disinfect business in North America, formerly DuPont Animal Health. On 8/20 a report was made to the Rocky Mountain Poison Control Center that you were recommending online the use of Virkon S in poultry drinking water. I received the report this morning. I see that you have posted a notice on your site of being visited by MSPCA. Just to reiterate, Virkon S is not approved for use in animal drinking water according to our label registered with EPA in the US. It is a violation of federal law to use a pesticide product in a manner inconsistent with its labeling. I understand there are uses outside the US that are allowed and even accepted as common practice but we must adhere to the label instructions that are approved by EPA. Please remove your recommendations from the attached website. Thank you !



If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me directly.

Best Regards,
Jeff


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

OH, I see. This website is from overseas, they use virkon s in the drinking water. I guess its not approved for use here. 
uhttps://www.hs-sikma.de/unsere-produkte/tauben/ Too bad, stuff kills a lot of stuff.
I can still use it in the lofts and barn and cleaning the drinkers.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Wildcat, virkon h20 is the one you can put in your birds water but i dont know where to buy it. about 6 years a go i sent frank mclaughlin an e-mail and asked him to sell me a small amount of virkon s cause the cheapest thing i could find was about 80$ he sent me some and i used it in the birds drinking water with no ill effects i/2 teaspoon to a gallon water, you can buy virkon h20 on amazon but it is only sold in Europe i dont know if they will ship to the U.S.A Beachwood


----------

